# summer 2005 bmq in meaford



## A_B_31cer (1 Mar 2005)

hey..
 i was wondering if anyone here is going to be doing bmq and sq this coming summer in meaford?
 also i was wondering what the average age of the people that do this course usually are.. mid teens?, late teens? ect..


----------



## Sharpey (2 Mar 2005)

The BMQ I am currently instructing on varies from 16 to 40.


----------



## Love793 (3 Mar 2005)

The average candidate on the BMQ/SQ crses in Meaford (ARC) are 17/18 yrs old.


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

I really hope to go to Meaford BMQ this summer but now I am playnig the waiting game


----------



## hudsonkk (5 Jun 2005)

im 18 and going this summer, damn excited to shoot some guns. what regiment are you in, im in the royal reg of canada


----------



## goshofmosh (5 Jun 2005)

I did my training last summer in meafor I think the oldest on my course was 22 and youngest 16 you'll have a blast best experience of your life i garentee it just watch out for the bloody tank ruts man i hated those things


----------



## tannerthehammer (5 Jun 2005)

I'm going to Meaford on July 4th for bmq/sq...Anyone who is going can PM me for my msn...


----------



## Zero216 (6 Jun 2005)

Hey I'm going too...

add me to MSN candary2@cogeco.ca it will be nice knowing some people going in.


----------



## JBP (7 Jun 2005)

I'm going for the rest of my SQ course on July 4, then BIQ which starts in like mid-end of July and goes for 1 month. Our SQ course is only 11days long because we're doing "pre-SQ" now, basically being trained+certified on the C9 and C6 machine guns...

Joe

Anyone else on that little 11day SQ???


----------



## Love793 (7 Jun 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I'm going for the rest of my SQ course on July 4, then BIQ which starts in like mid-end of July and goes for 1 month. Our SQ course is only 11days long because we're doing "pre-SQ" now, basically being trained+certified on the C9 and C6 machine guns...
> 
> Joe
> 
> Anyone else on that little 11day SQ???



I'm teaching on it in Meaford, if I'm not in Gagetown for a carreer course.  It's longer than 11 days even with the pre cousre stuff.


----------



## JBP (7 Jun 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I'm teaching on it in Meaford, if I'm not in Gagetown for a carreer course.  It's longer than 11 days even with the pre cousre stuff.



Oh... Well isn't that interesting... Damn army! "On the bus, off the bus!", I suppose that part of it never stops eh? O-well, same as "Hurry up and wait!"...

That's fine with me, the more I'm out there this summer, the stronger and smarter I'll get and the more money I'll get too...

 ;D

One quick question about SQ since I've read everything else about it... Apparently there's more c*ck on this course by far then on BMQ... Any truth to that? Or completely dependant upon instructors? I'm okay with it regardless because I always expect the worst in regards to that sort of thing so I'm not surprised... Just that the guys in my unit say SQ is a tough bit*h compare to BMQ...


----------



## Love793 (8 Jun 2005)

I'll let you in on a little secret, C*ck is for the most part self induced.  Yes as instructors we do have to put a fair bit of stress on you, however the additiional stuff, is as I said self induced.  Plus I like to think of it remotivation. ;D


----------



## Munner (8 Jun 2005)

Hey Joe where are you doing the shortened SQ?


----------



## JBP (8 Jun 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I'll let you in on a little secret, C*ck is for the most part self induced.  Yes as instructors we do have to put a fair bit of stress on you, however the additiional stuff, is as I said self induced.  Plus I like to think of it remotivation. ;D



That's what I figured, we didn't do too bad on BMQ except for a few half-retards who later ended up quitting or just fixing themselves with some help from the rest of us. Not saying I'm a super-soldier or anything, I'm average so far. I learned A LOT in BMQ though, so I think on this course I'm already doing much better... The instructors we have so far are already very much expecting higher standards of us though, which has gotten us into a bitch of a situation at times... Some guys thought since it's the beginning of a new course they could screw around and all that, relax and not take things so seriously because we've had these instructors for, well, about 6 months... WRONG! Oh boy were they wrong... Anyway, thanks for the hints Love.




> Hey Joe where are you doing the shortened SQ?



We're training right now at the John Foote armoury in Hamilton (home of the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry {RHLI}) but I'm from the Niagara based Lincoln and Welland Regiment. In the summer we'll be at Meaford, that's really all I know for sure about the summer...  ???


----------

